# Yellow Lab...



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 1 year old yellow lab who has always been intrigued by water fowl. I have been debating taking her with a friend to go duck hunting. Is there anything that I could start doing with my dog to get her prepared? She loves to swim and retrieve, we have that down pat but not so sure about the duck retrieval yet. Any advise would be appreciated. Also, any idea as to what would be a good starter shot gun for clay and ducks and for a reasonable price range?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Has your dog been introduced to gun fire? Have you used any bumpers or bird scent with your dog. Just my $.02 worth but asking alot of a dog to just "Take them hunting" without them having any idea what is expected from them. Way to many dogs have been ruined,washed out and traumatized by being exposed to a volley of gun blast that to them just appears out of the blue.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya I would make sure she is not gun shy. Hey have a ton of books out there! I would go to the library and pick some up. also while she may be good with retrieval of thrown things she mine not pick up on a duck just falling out the sky. just my two cents but like chessie said you can do more hurt than good if your not sure shes ready.


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

I would get the book Waterdog. You can get it on amazon.com pretty cheap. as far as a shotgun you can't go wrong with a remington 870 good price and very reliable.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

i would second the 870 chambered in 3" as your first gun. A proven performer at a very affordable price. It takes a lot to jam it up inside and it's solidly built. I think more ducks over the years have been killed by this gun than any other make and model. Good luck...


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

there is a LOT involved in training a hunting dog so I'll second what everyone else said. For a starter gun I started with an 870 but switched to a benelli nova. Similar guns in the same class and price range, along with the mossburg 500. Haven't heard anything bad about any other them. My 2 cents, I much prefer the nova over my 870. The grooves on the top on either side of the barrel along with the fiber optic bead make for a much better sight window IMO and at least this year I am shooting a lot better with it compared to my 870. It's also a little bulkier and longer which fits me a lot better since I'm so long and lanky. It shoots 3.5'' as well which isn't really needed for ducks but if you want to hurt some geese or turkey it's a little nicer than the 3''. They kick like a horse though, you should see my shoulder. Either way any of those guns are cheap enough to beat up in a marsh and will always fire.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

and another note, wally world was selling an 870 express for 220 last week. not sure if that is still the price but its one hell of a deal. Check the used sections too at any firearms store. My buddy got a brand new DU edition raffled benelli nova at cabelas last week for $200 plus he threw in a whole set of chokes and sling for him, and then gave me a sling and a modified choke for mine all for free. Tough to beat that kind of service.


----------



## Buckhuntr (Aug 17, 2005)

I went from the 870 to the 11-87. Been useing the 11-87 for 6 years now. I use it for everything. ducks, deer. small game. One gun 3 bbls an a scope. Good hunting. Buck


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks to BigChessie, i am now the proud owner of a Baikal mp-153... for $300 you cannot buy a better autoloader


----------

